# Midland air show last weekend



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I guess we get ours just before the Houston show.

Had fun with wide angle and tele.

15mm lens on full frame.









15mm 









Zoom


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Yea, this would be West Texas.

mig and pump jacks









Zoom









cliche


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Wideangles are very cool for static displays...but that lady in you shot appears to be leaking oil. I like the shots with the horizons in them...gives a great sense of feel of how close they are to the ground.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Love those warbirds. They are steal the show at Oshkosh every year. I met a guy who is flying right seat in the caf b-25 last weekend.


----------

